# Scottish - and utterly hilarious! :D See the video.



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

It looked very funny Doug but what were they saying?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> It looked very funny Doug but what were they saying?


FREEEEEEEEEEDOMMMM.................


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very funny and probably very true!


:lol: :twisted: :roll: 


Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

No surprise that I understood every word :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Blooming funny that series!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome - perhaps it only went to 10th floor?

Try paying your MBNA card you get same bluddy woman!

Greenie 8O


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Alluvin :lol: :lol:


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


Absolutely hilarious.


Thank you



Andy


----------

